# I'm not a robot



## FairlyBased (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,

So to prove I'm not a robot, here's a quick post. I live in New Zealand, although I'm from Australia. I've never written anything creative in the past, but it's an itch I feel I need to scratch.

Thanks!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Fairly, and happy scratching!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## FairlyBased (Nov 20, 2009)

Zensati said:


> hey yo.. im from NZ too..



Good stuff. I'm living in Auckland, been here around a year. Fantastic country. Really enjoying it - crap traffic though


----------



## MentalGuide (Nov 27, 2009)

> I'm not a robot


That reminds me. I am employed at a call center in which I communicate to customers via text chatting to assist them with their issues. Every now and then I get a customer that asks, "Are you a robot?" or "Are you a real person?"

My coworkers and I have joked that, if we encounter such a question again, we should reply with something like, " ERROR CCC000TC Script reply for 'Are you a robot' NOT FOUND. Default response ###456: Of course I am a real person."

But I would be hesitant to try that because my supervisor might not find it funny . . .:smile:


----------

